# Metro-mile, USAA and GEICO



## @VACountryGUY (Jan 29, 2015)

With more insurance options coming available, i think the James River policy will be less of an issue. Although, with metro mile and USAA I think they only cover you for certain parts of the fare and then you have to file the claim with Uber/James River. I dont have metro-mile or USAA, but heard both are probably cheaper than my GEICO hybrid policy (though I think they are not available yet in Virginia). I would just be skeptical about having to go through my employer "Uber" or James River to have them admit fault and cover me. Seems like a conflict of interest. I also dont know what options you have if they deny you. Maybe its just me and my trust issues.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

you put a tremendous amount of trust in a lot of strangers, just to drive uber


----------



## @VACountryGUY (Jan 29, 2015)

troubleinrivercity said:


> you put a tremendous amount of trust in a lot of strangers, just to drive uber


Thats the truth!


----------

